# Pacific Seacraft 31 Mariah



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

Well in my infinite round and round in boats I've been thinking about a Mariah 31. So far I've got the list narrowed down to mostly Pacific seacraft. Either the 24 foot Dana, the Mariah or the Shannon 28, unless I find an affordable steel boat in decent shape. I had kind of put the Mariah on the back burner because it's the heaviest boat of the bunch but it seems to be the flavor of the month right now. When I have the money saved (hopefully within 6 months) I'll probably buy whatever boat I'm in love with at the time.

I'm having a hard time finding info on the Mariah. Does anyone have any specs? Specifically the LWL. Crusader Yachts stated that the Mariah was supposed to be modeled after the Westsail, only faster, I'm not real fond of Westsails. It looks like there was a mark I and II, does anyone know the difference?

Basically any praise or bashing the boat is welcomed.

I'm looking for something to liveaboard that'll go anywhere I want. I don't mind sailing slow, but I want to be sailing. I'll stop to work some then cruise for a few months. Thinking of heading down to Central America and back to the E. Coast. Maybe up north, who knows. Thanks Brandon


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Brandon,

I think the Mariah is probably the toughest PSC ever built, which as you know is saying quite a bit. I also think they represent good value in the vintage bluewater cruiser market, and would be a good choice for the kind of trip and sailing preferences you described.

At one point I had collected some specs/info on the Mariah, but I can't seem to find it now. You are correct that there were Mark I and II versions. I don't recall any specifics on the distinguishing features, but another SailNet member (can't remember who) recently mentioned that there were some changes to the ballast (location and amount, I believe). Some were sold as hull/deck kits and owner finished, so it will pay to survey them carefully.

Also, yet another SailNet member (screen name: dhornsey) is currently replacing the engine in his Mariah, so he may be a good resource for info.


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks John, I think I read somewhere that the bowsprit on the mark II was longer but I can't be sure. I like the Dana but I really want room for a hard dinghy. I believe you had a 24 before your current 31 right? If so do you think there's room for a small nesting hard dinghy? That's the only downside with the Dana for me.
There was a newer 31 for sale in Oriental I wanted to go look at but it sold before I could get there and I don't want to spend that much. I'd like to find something for under $65. Thanks Brandon


----------



## dhornsey (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Snider,

You are correct, the bowsprit is slightly longer in the Mark II - an extra foot I believe. Here are the specs for the Mark II, as listed in the original sales brochure:

LOA: 37'
LOD: 30'11"
WL: 25'
Beam: 10'8"
Draft: 4'5"
Displacement: 16,000lbs
Ballast (lead): 6,000lbs
Sail Area: 596 sq ft.
Headroom: 6'5"

If you need any more info you can send me a message directly. There's also a Yahoo group with a bunch of information, including the original brochures, a magazine article from the 70s and a bunch of pictures from the members.

Mariah31 : Pacific Seacraft Mariah 31

I could add that we love our boat, but I don't imagine you'd hear differently from any member here.


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks I didn't realize there was a yahoo group. I'll join and I'm sure It'll keep me occupied for a few hours. Thanks again Brandon


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

snider said:


> Thanks John, I think I read somewhere that the bowsprit on the mark II was longer but I can't be sure. I like the Dana but I really want room for a hard dinghy. I believe you had a 24 before your current 31 right? If so do you think there's room for a small nesting hard dinghy?


Brandon,

Yes, we used to have a Dana. We always towed our hard dinghy (never off-shore), so I have no first hand experience storing one on deck. But the fellow that bought our Dana keeps his stored on deck ( a smaller Gig Harbor, I think), so it can be done. Even better would be a two-piece dinghy like you describe. It would probably take a bit of experimenting, but I'm sure you could make it work. But that's not to say it is an ideal arrangement -- expect it would make getting around on deck tricky at times.

For what you're planning to do with it, I think it would be nice to have the extra waterline and heft of the Mariah. The Dana is certainly capable, but it's usually preferable to have the extra volume for long-duration excursions. Then again, the Dana could be more easily handled solo.


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Completely agree with John's comments. Especially with the "extra volume", it most definitely equals needed stores for an extended voyage. If I could fine a Mariah in reasonable shape and not lined in gold leaf, I'd go with it over the Dana. Sweet, well built boat, but me likes me stuff!

YachtWorld has a few Mariahs listed...one for around 44k and not bad looking as well. Under budget to buy needed STUFF! 

Good luck with the 'SEARCH'.

Bob


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

*Bought a 25 !!!*

Well something unexpected happened, I bought a PSC 25! A friend told me about a local newspaper ad and I went to just look. The boat had been in the guys backyard for 10 years. He put it on a trailer and did a bottom job, replaced the stuffing box and cutlass bearing. Then it looks like life happened. Boat needs a lot of work but The price was right. I'll try to post a pic later. Brandon


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

snider said:


> Well something unexpected happened, I bought a PSC 25! A friend told me about a local newspaper ad and I went to just look. The boat had been in the guys backyard for 10 years. He put it on a trailer and did a bottom job, replaced the stuffing box and cutlass bearing. Then it looks like life happened. Boat needs a lot of work but The price was right. I'll try to post a pic later. Brandon


Brandon,

Congrats!! I know you've been sniffing around PSC's for quite a while (much like me before we bought our first). So it must feel nice/exciting to finally be an owner. Please post photos when you get a chance. Good luck!!


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

snider said:


> .....and I went to just look.....


Yeah yeah yeah

"Hey hun, I'm going to go look at a boat, need me to bring anything back? Milk, eggs, **COUGH**PSC25**COUGH** NO, ok, be back in a few!"


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL.... Yeah, a typical errand... running down to the local store for a bluewater pocket cruiser.


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

*Lots of work!*

These things go much easier without a little woman!

I had decided that the money I was saving for the downpayment of a 40-50,000 boat would be better served to pay off my student loan. When I was debt free and had another few grand saved I'd start looking again. I almost didn't even go look at the boat.

When I got there and saw the boats potential I was hooked. A boat without a mortage on it could have me cruising by the fall. I have a lot of work to do. I made a list a page long. The last two sailboats I owned I did a lot of upgrades and repairs, but nothing like this. I'm moving it tomorrow from the previous owners yard. I'll post some pics soon and a little more about the boat. Thanks Brandon


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

To my knowledge, there aren't a lot of PSC 25's out there, so great find! The ones that are around on the market seem like one of the best values in the PSC line of pre-owned boats. Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Mariah31 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Mariah 31*

We love ours. Dad wants to sell it - but that is a hard thing to do. But, as he is older now - this one will have to find a new good home.

*I love this boat! This little PSC could literally pull a tugboat backwards in the right wind!
*:chaser


----------

